# Shimano stradic 4000 fd reparatur



## nxxkxxlxr (14. November 2013)

Moin. Hab da ein problem mit meiner rolle und versuch das mal zu erleutern. 

Und zwar, wenn ich einkurbel, kann ich von einer vorwärtsbewegung direkt in eine rückwertsbewegung gehen, trotz aktivierter rücklaufsperre. Wenn ich allerdings nach dem einkurbeln eine Sekunde warte, dann ist die rücklaufsperre wieder aktiv. Ein sehr nerviges problem, gerade wenn ich in der einholphase einen biss habe und anhauen möchte, dann schnellt die kurbel zurück und verursacht dann auch schonmal eine perrücke. 

Hoffe das ist soweit einleuchtend beschrieben hoffe ihr könnt mir sagen woran das liegt und ob ich das problem selber beheben kann.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## schlotterschätt (14. November 2013)

*AW: Shimano stradic 4000 fd reparatur*

Ick nehme mal an, das da dit Walzenlager trocken läuft.
Shimpanso hat bei der Öl-und Fettversorgung ihrer Produkte wahrscheinlich die veganischen Fettfreiwochen ausjerufen.
Also machste den Rotorkopp mal ab und dann 
machste mal hier een, zwee Troppen Öl rin und dann dürfte sich die Sache erledigt haben.


----------



## schlotterschätt (14. November 2013)

*AW: Shimano stradic 4000 fd reparatur*

Ick nehme mal an, das da dit Walzenlager trocken läuft.
Shimpanso hat bei der Öl-und Fettversorgung ihrer Produkte wahrscheinlich die veganischen Fettfreiwochen ausjerufen.
Also machste den Rotorkopp mal ab und dann 
machste mal hier een, zwee Troppen Öl rin und dann dürfte sich die Sache erledigt haben.





Jesendet von meenem Uralt-Aldi-Schlepptopp.....#h


----------



## kernell32 (14. November 2013)

Lol mach in det aldi schleppptop mal n paar troppen öl rin

Scnr


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nordlichtangler (15. November 2013)

*AW: Shimano stradic 4000 fd reparatur*



neukieler schrieb:


> Hoffe das ist soweit einleuchtend beschrieben hoffe ihr könnt mir sagen woran das liegt und ob ich das problem selber beheben kann.


Ist sie neu oder schon richtig lange vielgenutzt?

Wenn neu, sollte man es mit nachölen der Rücklaufsperre versuchen. Wie schon so im Groben  beschrieben wurde.

Wenn alt,  sollte man es nicht nur mit nachölen der Rücklaufsperre machen, denn mit Dreck drin und besser verteilt wird es schlimmer. Wenn sich Sandstaub o.ä. noch besser verteilt, dann mahlt das richtig und andauernd.
Der Shimano Service (so man denn hat) tauscht das Walzenlager komplett aus.
Man kann das aber auch ausbauen, zerlegen, säubern, ölen und wieder zusammensetzen.
Sofern man das kann und alles wieder zusammenbringt, also noch gut kleine Fitzel gucken können :g, mit einer guten Pinzette umgehen können, die Federn nicht verbaseln |uhoh:, und alles in der richtigen Ausrichtung wieder einsetzen und verschrauben |gr:.

written and sent from my gigantic 72inch desktop


----------



## nxxkxxlxr (15. November 2013)

*AW: Shimano stradic 4000 fd reparatur*

Die rolle ist schon ziemlich alt (ca. 6 jahre) ich hab sie auch vor etwa 4 monaten mal komplett auseinander genommen, gereinigt und gefettet. Öl schien mir iwie etwas zu flüssig und in der rolle hab ich auch viel Graphitfett raus geholt. Ihr redet alle von öl. War das etwa ein fehler? Das problem trat auch nicht infolge meines zerlegens audlf sondern erst vor etwa 4 wochen.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Taxidermist (15. November 2013)

*AW: Shimano stradic 4000 fd reparatur*



> Ihr redet alle von öl. War das etwa ein fehler?



Ich bin zwar nicht der Rollenexperte, aber in diesen Walzlagerkäfig darf nur Öl rein, keinesfalls Fett. Sonst können sich die Walzen nicht mehr bewegen und so den Rücklauf sperren!

Jürgen


----------



## u-see fischer (15. November 2013)

*AW: Shimano stradic 4000 fd reparatur*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ich bin zwar nicht der Rollenexperte, aber in diesen Walzlagerkäfig darf nur Öl rein, keinesfalls Fett. Sonst können sich die Walzen nicht mehr bewegen und so den Rücklauf sperren!
> 
> Jürgen



Absolut richtig, Rücklaufsperren dürfen nie gefettet sondern nur mit harzfreiem Öl geölt werden. Fett bzw. verharztes Öl verhindert, dass die Walzen gesperrt werden und die Rolle kann dann, wie beschrieben, rückwärts gedreht werden kann.


----------



## nxxkxxlxr (15. November 2013)

*AW: Shimano stradic 4000 fd reparatur*

Upsi^^....  o.k dann haben wir wohl das problem.  Dann werd ich sie nichmol reinigen und ölen. Könnt ihr da ein öl empfehlen das ich auch im baumarkt bekomme? Oder hat jeder angelladen erschwingliches rollenöl?

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Taxidermist (15. November 2013)

*AW: Shimano stradic 4000 fd reparatur*

Ich benutze das super schicki miki Öl:

http://www.scandex.de/chemie/reelx.html

Aber nur weil ich ein Fläschchen geschenkt bekam,ansonsten dürfte es auch ein normales, nicht harzendes Maschinenöl tun.

http://www.heimundwerken.de/Maschinenoel-100ml-Kaennchen

Damit habe ich schon einige Jahrzehnte meine Rollen geölt, bisher hat sich keine beschwert!

Jürgen


----------



## nxxkxxlxr (15. November 2013)

*AW: Shimano stradic 4000 fd reparatur*

Super, wird besorgt. Vielen dank für die schnelle und tolle hilfe . Hat mir eine teure reparatur erspart. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Nordlichtangler (15. November 2013)

*AW: Shimano stradic 4000 fd reparatur*



neukieler schrieb:


> Könnt ihr da ein öl empfehlen das ich auch im baumarkt bekomme?


Ja, genau da auch! :m
Motoröl in 1L Gebinden, vollsynthetisch am besten und neu, teure Qualitäten, um 5W40, reicht dann sehr lange. 
Ist zwar irgendwie heftig überdimensioniert für dieses langsame Handgetriebsel ##, aber tut einen guten Job in Stationärrollen, auch in Shimano-Sperrlagern. Viele Öle/Nahmaschinenöl sind viel zu dünnflüssig, halten dann nicht lange.
Motoröl ist auch nett zu Kunststoffen, Hartgummi, Leichtmetallen und auch Zink, Messing, Kupfer und Stahl sowieso. Motoröl läßt sich auch wirklich garantiert nach Jahren mit anderen fremden Motorölen mischen/nachschmieren, auch wenn es dieselbe Flasche oder Marke nicht mehr gibt. Sofern man da überhaupt in der Rollenlebenszeit nochmal rangeht. 10 Jahre gehen schnell vorbei! :m

Spritzen aus der Apotheke sind beständig und helfen kollossal beim feinen Einbringen und dosieren.


----------



## Taxidermist (15. November 2013)

*AW: Shimano stradic 4000 fd reparatur*



> Viele Öle/Nahmaschinenöl sind viel zu dünnflüssig, halten dann nicht lange.


Ok und wieder was gelernt!
Und warum nur synthetisches Öl?
Mir ist schon aufgefallen, dass dieses ReelX etwas dickflüssiger als das Maschinenöl ist, hab ich mir keinen Kopf drum gemacht!


Jürgen


----------



## Nordlichtangler (15. November 2013)

*AW: Shimano stradic 4000 fd reparatur*

Wenn man öfter mal nachölt geht das genauso.
Diese Öle von Centralin sind sogar sehr gut, da gibt es auch ein Sprühöl für die schnelle Nummer. 
Auch Fensterbeschläge usw.

Interessantesten ist dann noch der Preis von der Motorölflasche, selbst wann man teures Synthetic Rallye mit 25 EUR p. Liter nimmt. 
Das sind dann 0,25 EUR pro 10ml. :m


----------



## Nordlichtangler (15. November 2013)

*AW: Shimano stradic 4000 fd reparatur*

Achso, noch was: Multirollen und insbesondere Baitcaster sind noch wieder anders als Stationärrollen.
Bei der Stationärrolle steht alles still beim Wurf, da dreht sich (hoffentlich) nichts, kein Lager, Kugellager oder Schmierung beieinflusst den Wurf und die Weite.
Bei der Multirolle muss die Spule sich drehen, je nach Wurfgeschwindigkeit mit sehr hoher Umdrehungszahl. Und der Leichtlauf bringt Wurfweite.
Von daher bestehen zwischen einem optimierenden Baitcaster-Rollenöl und einem Stationarrollenöl schon große Unterschiede. Bei der Stationärrolle ist es am wichtigsten, dass der Schmierfilm nicht abreißt, nicht zu zäh ist und merklich bremst, aber auf keinen Fall in der Arbeit sich einfach zurückziehen tut. 

Insofern muss man teure Öle (besser als klassisch Nähmaschinenöl) für eigentlich Baitcaster-Kugellager und Leichtlauf-Wurfoptimierung schon extra sehen.


----------



## rule270 (18. November 2013)

*AW: Shimano stradic 4000 fd reparatur*

Hallo

Ich verwende WD 40 ansonsten das gute Ballistrol Waffenöl.
Nähmaschinenöl säurefrei geht auch.
Gut ist es auch wenn Du mit Petroleum das alte Fett und Öl auswäscht dann mit ein wenig Luft vorsichtig ausbläst . Dann nachölen mit besagten Ölen
LG
Rudi


----------



## BronkoderBär (18. November 2013)

*AW: Shimano stradic 4000 fd reparatur*

Nein, nein und nein!|rolleyes

Edit: ok, Nähmaschinenöl wenn man ständig nachkippen will.


----------

